# Marc Gasol Not Just Big



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> BEIJING -- He is big. This is the first thing you notice about Marc Gasol. He is big and he is shaggy and, well, did we mention he is big?
> 
> "He's a big body," said Carlos Boozer.
> 
> ...


http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2008/aug/17/reviews-in-other-gasol-not-just-big/

Looks like he's getting a lot of praise from the players. And he appears to have a great attitude about everything.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Smarter Zach Randolph, perhaps?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> Smarter Zach Randolph, perhaps?


Well...*everyone* is smarter than Zach Randolph.

Something tells me he's not as physical or polished. I'm only expecting about 8 ppg and 6 rpg in 20 minutes.

He's also almost six inches taller than Randolph.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

He needs to get in better shape if he wants to fulfill his potential in the NBA.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Well...*everyone* is smarter than Zach Randolph.
> 
> Something tells me he's not as physical or polished. I'm only expecting about 8 ppg and 6 rpg in 20 minutes.
> 
> He's also almost six inches taller than Randolph.


That would still easily make him one of the better centers in the NBA. I'd be thrilled with that production.


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Well...*everyone* is smarter than Zach Randolph.
> 
> Something tells me he's not as physical or polished. I'm only expecting about 8 ppg and 6 rpg in 20 minutes.
> 
> He's also almost six inches taller than Randolph.


You can expect 8 ppg and 10 rpg if he plays 20 mpg. Only eight points, because he will just shoot what he collect under the boards, because mayo and gay will shoot the 80% of the total shoots of memphis.

He will also has 1,8 bpg. and 2-3 apg. he has good hands, almost as good as his brother.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

piri said:


> You can expect 8 ppg and 10 rpg if he plays 20 mpg. Only eight points, because he will just shoot what he collect under the boards, because mayo and gay will shoot the 80% of the total shoots of memphis.
> 
> He will also has 1,8 bpg. and 2-3 apg. he has good hands, almost as good as his brother.


10 rebounds in 20 minutes ? :thinking2: That ratio would make him the best rebounder in NBA history.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> Smarter Zach Randolph, perhaps?


That really narrows it down :none:


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

TiMVP2 said:


> That really narrows it down :none:


(shhhhhhhhhhhh don't tell TwinkieFoot....)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

piri said:


> You can expect 8 ppg and 10 rpg if he plays 20 mpg. Only eight points, because he will just shoot what he collect under the boards, because mayo and gay will shoot the 80% of the total shoots of memphis.
> 
> He will also has 1,8 bpg. and 2-3 apg. he has good hands, almost as good as his brother.


So Marc will be the best rebounder in the league next season?

I'd temper your expectations a bit.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> "In hindsight, we probably didn't have to give him up to get Pau," Bryant said. "We should have kept Marc, too."
> 
> How's that for the ultimate endorsement? Bryant would like to have Marc Gasol back.


This is my favorite part of the article.

Yeah, Kobe. The Lakers gave up way too much already for Pau. Especially after you're on record saying the Grizzlies "donated" him. Douchebag.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

In fairness, after seeing Pau get his houdini on, Kobe's probably just acknowledging what everyone outside Lakers Nation has.


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> So Marc will be the best rebounder in the league next season?
> 
> I'd temper your expectations a bit.


The best rebounder of memphis by far, and more than 9 rpg per game if he plays 20 minutes, yes.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Well...*everyone* is smarter than Zach Randolph.


:laugh:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

He's a lot closer to Aaron Gray than he is Zach Randolph....


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

piri said:


> The best rebounder of memphis


I'll buy this.



> and more than 9 rpg per game if he plays 20 minutes, yes.


No way.


----------

